# Posting embedded videos...



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I know I have asked this question before, but I cannot find the answer. How do you post embedded videos, now that youtube has totally screwed up their embed code, beyond all recognition?*


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi 

FAQ 16 should help out 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Resources/FAQ/tabid/80/Default.aspx 

Alan


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom - contrary to what the FAQ says (it's old), the newer *iframe* code works just fine. However, Youtube changed it in the recent past and eliminated the *http:* from their link, which now starts with...


*src="//www.youtube.com"*

The easiest workaround is to go to the embed code as usual, but prior to copying it and pasting it into the code window, add the *http:* back into the *src* tag so it now reads... 

*src="http://www.youtube.com"*

then copy and paste into MLS as usual. 

Email me if you need further help...

dwight _dot_ ennis _at_ npcrr _dot_ com


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

I still can't get it to work. It used to be so easy. I don't know why they screwed it up.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 14 Nov 2013 07:40 PM 
Tom - contrary to what the FAQ says (it's old), the newer *iframe* code works just fine. However, Youtube changed it in the recent past and eliminated the *http:* from their link, which now starts with...


*src="//www.youtube.com"*

The easiest workaround is to go to the embed code as usual, but prior to copying it and pasting it into the code window, add the *http:* back into the *src* tag so it now reads... 

*src="http://www.youtube.com"*

then copy and paste into MLS as usual. 

Email me if you need further help...

dwight _dot_ ennis _at_ npcrr _dot_ com 

Huh? Code window....what's that? Embed code...it's gone from YouTube. YouTube is different now...and I don't think the old way works...nor the stupid YouTube icon on this editor.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to YouTube...

Find video you want to post...

Click on "Share" just below the video...

Click on "Embed" below where "Share" is...

Select "Use old embed code" so it has a checkmark...

Change the other 2 checkboxes to be as you want them...

Triple-click in the text box above the checkboxes to select ALL the text there.

Type Ctrl-C to copy that code to the Winders clipboard...

Open the 1st class reply editor on MLS...

Position the cursor at the place where you want the embedded video to appear... PLEASE also press the "Enter" key so that it does not appear at the end of a line of text!

Click the YouTube icon in the tool bar, it is Black "You" over a Red oval with grey "Tube" in it... about the middle of the toolbar...

Click in the text box of the dialog box that appears... if you don't click there you cannot paste there and it does not select it automatically... the only really stupid part of the MLS portion.

Type Ctrl-V to paste the copied data into the box.

Click the "Insert" button.

Works great for me!

Took a lot more to describe it than it takes to do it!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Works great for me!

Took a lot more to describe it than it takes to do it!
Except you also forgot to add the http: to the video URL... so it isn't showing up here.

Just to prove it DOES work... 



All I did was add the http: to the youtube embed code BEFORE pasting it into MLS - just as I described above.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I've created a graphic to illustrate.

Here's the stock embed code as Youtube supplies it...










Note the beginning of the second line says, *src="//www.youtube.com* etc. 

Here's the corrected code where I added the http: to the video URL...










The video URL now says, *src="http://www.youtube.com* etc. (note that I added it between the double-quote and the first forward slash, leaving both intact).

I can now copy the corrected embed code and paste it into MLS... which is exactly what I did in the previous post.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Embed works fine as long as you manually edit the src=[/b] attribute (see arrow #1) and put the http:[/b] (see arrow #2) back in the URL address that YouTube decided to leave out of the code they now provide.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 14 Nov 2013 09:44 PM 
Works great for me!

Took a lot more to describe it than it takes to do it!

Except you also forgot to add the http: to the video URL... so it isn't showing up here.

Just to prove it DOES work... 



All I did was add the http: to the youtube embed code BEFORE pasting it into MLS - just as I described above. 





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU DON'T SEE IT????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I see it! Why don't you see it!?!?!?!

Does anybody else see it?

What do you see in my posting up there? The video is ahead of all the text I entered.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 14 Nov 2013 09:27 PM 

Go to YouTube...

Find video you want to post...

Click on "Share" just below the video...

Click on "Embed" below where "Share" is...

Select "Use old embed code" so it has a checkmark...

Change the other 2 checkboxes to be as you want them...

Triple-click in the text box above the checkboxes to select ALL the text there.

Type Ctrl-C to copy that code to the Winders clipboard...

Open the 1st class reply editor on MLS...

Position the cursor at the place where you want the embedded video to appear... PLEASE also press the "Enter" key so that it does not appear at the end of a line of text!

Click the YouTube icon in the tool bar, it is Black "You" over a Red oval with grey "Tube" in it... about the middle of the toolbar...

Click in the text box of the dialog box that appears... if you don't click there you cannot paste there and it does not select it automatically... the only really stupid part of the MLS portion.

Type Ctrl-V to paste the copied data into the box.

Click the "Insert" button.

Works great for me!

Took a lot more to describe it than it takes to do it!



I am quoting my posting and I see it in the edit box... and I assume I will still see it in the result after I Submit this posting... 


EDIT: Yep, I still see it and can play it.

EDIT -II: and I still see it after editing the posting.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I did same as Dwight.. add the Http: when copy the embed code share box on u-tube. We used the u-tube short cut icon on here to insert it. 


We went thru. the same thing as you guys until Dwight show me how. Still be nice if only have to copy and paste the link and it would showed up .. lol.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper - I cannot see it. All I see is a big blank space before your text. 

I previously took a look at the html code for your post and the http: was missing from the src tag. I suspect perhaps you can see it because it is cached on your system. At any rate, I can't see it. Anyone else besides Semper see it? Steve? Noel?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The above remedy by adding what's known as the 'scheme' (http to the iframe code from YouTube works fine. 
It is not a YouTube error. Leaving off the 'http:' (scheme) from beginning of the URL is preferred in some browser instances because the browser's current default scheme is used instead which may be 'https' (Secure socket). 
The problem I suspect is after a post has been submitted to the MyLargeScale.com server it attempts to correct URLs with missing 'Schemes' and inserts 'http://mylargescale.com' prior to the YouTube URL address ending up with an address made up of two domains which causes an error. 
It seems Shad has no access to that functionality on the server. 

Semper, I can't see yours. Are you just seeing things work in Preview? 
The videos display in Preview but once Submit to the server they no longer work. 
I noticed that your YouTube 'old embed code URL' has the same problem as the 'iframe URL' code problem mentioned above. 

Andrew


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Guys,*

*Bingo!!! Finally got it. I was adding the http stuff to the wrong place in the code.*

*Thanks for the help.*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem I suspect is after a post has been submitted to the MyLargeScale.com server it attempts to correct URLs with missing 'Schemes' and inserts 'http://mylargescale.com' prior to the YouTube URL address ending up with an address made up of two domains which causes an error.That isn't what I'm seeing when I look at the raw HTML of people's posts with embed code. Rather, I'm seeing Youtube's native embed code without the 'scheme' as you call it, exactly as Youtube supplies it. For whatever reason, the browser isn't relying on a default scheme and making the correction, the link remains unresolved, and the video isn't visible once the user posts.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dwight,*
*It may well be brouser dependent. I use FireFox. *


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

After having a second study of the page code it seems evident that someone has since modified it Dwight. 
I have studied what happens here for some time and I am correct. 

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Semp, for what it's worth, I can see your vid.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Most interesting!

On Nov 2nd of this year, I posted two videos in the thread, "Carnage in the garden" (http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx). Nobody commented that they could not see the embedded videos. In addition, I believe that people were actually viewing the videos because I track viewership of my YouTube videos every other day and the counts for those two videos went up considerably for the next couple of days after I posted them.

I used that same technique I described above and did NOT make any changes to the text of links.


AND, I have a 2nd computer here that is just a bare installation of Winders 7, nothing else is on it. I just logged into my WiFi using that 2nd computer and then went to MyLargeScale and viewed this thread and I can see my posted video just fine. So I know that it is not merely that the cache on my usual PC still has the video in it or that it is being plucked from the harddrive. I even turned off the usual PC so that it could not be plucked from it via the common connection of the WiFi.


I suppose it could be in some cache in my ISP, but I don't see how that could happen (albeit my limited knowledge of how the internet works doesn't guarantee that).


I am trying desperately to keep from making comments about you people that are trying to use those "wannabe" browsers (like "Corrosion", "WetDog", etc.) and that you should switch to the standard of the world, i.e.: Microsoft's "Internet Explorer 10", maybe then you would not have all these problems and you could see my wonderful videos! But it would not be nice to say things like that, so I won't.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

and I am correct.Whatever Garrett. Maybe you were and maybe you weren't, but you aren't in this particular instance, and this particular instance is what we're dealing with.

Semper - interesting comment. I have IE9 loaded up and I can indeed see your video in it. I pretty much abandoned IE10 when it started causing me random freezes and problems. At work we have our domain's email hosted through Goggle Apps and we use Chrome to access it as that seems to work best (no big surprise). So I started using it at home as well because, overall, it seems faster.

When Microsoft "upgraded" me to IE10 at home and at work via their automatic updates, it would freeze up. Similar things happened to people at work, requiring that I uninstall IE10 to get things working again. Interestingly enough, they just pulled a similar stunt with IE11 on the 13th, pushing it out via automatic updates. First thing in the morning on the 14th, two people had their browsers freezing up, requiring an uninstall of IE11 to restore operations. As most people in the company still run XP Pro (not my decision to make) and are consequently stuck with IE8, the update only impacted a select few who run Win7 (we have no Vista or Win8 machines in the company).

At any rate, the "fix" I offer is extremely easy to do and seems to make videos work for everyone, and since everyone is who we post videos for, seems a reasonable effort to take to make sure everyone can see them - imho at least.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Semper Vaporo 
I have ie 10 can not get to the thread you have posted. my son is in the business of the internet he has had more problems with ie 10 than any other and I have also, now I use chrome on my other comp.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I have had LESS problems with IE than with the other wannabe's. Yes, it does sometimes freeze or do something stupid, but Chrome and Firefox were LOTS WORSE, in that I could not even get to some web sites or they were so garbaged as to be useless... including MLS.

BUT! 

HA HA HA HA HA HA! I just upgraded my other PC to IE-11 and I cannot see my own videos anymore! I will attempt to post another video here using your instructions and see what happens on the IE-11 PC.

I'll pick something I have not posted before:



I see it in edit mode... now to post it... Note: I did not select to use the Old code, but edited the code to include the "http:".


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Well... I can now see that video on the IE-11 laptop PC.

It appears that IE-11 broke what was working! I shall endeavour to remember to put that lil' edit into the link text from now on.

And for those of you that have missed seeing my wonderful video above:


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 15 Nov 2013 12:04 PM 
Well... I can now see that video on the IE-11 laptop PC.

It appears that IE-11 broke what was working! I shall endeavour to remember to put that lil' edit into the link text from now on.

And for those of you that have missed seeing my wonderful video above:



*Looks fine now.. 
Probably shouldn't say this, but in your emben save you can resize the video to a larger ( 800 X 600 ) view there to.







*




Or just click on the youtube short cut on the bottom right of the video here will bring you to the org. video.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 15 Nov 2013 11:21 AM 

Whatever Garrett. Maybe you were and maybe you weren't, but you aren't in this particular instance, and this particular instance is what we're dealing with.



Dwight, here is the code from the above video iframe post I just made which was not modified straight from YouTube therefore will not display here.
As I said, the server inserts the mylargescale.com domain to the beginning of the YouTube address in the iframe code when it is missing the scheme 'http:'.
See page source screen shot below. I can replicate this error on any day for a 'particular instance'. It has always been the case on this server.
Semper's old embed code originally had the same problem until someone or something modified the page code later, after my post which is very suspect... 


Andrew


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt - here is the unaltered HTML from your last post seen from within the MLS editor set to view HTML...









No "mylargescale" domain in the embed code. Now, here's the unaltered HTML from my post where I posted a video to prove that it DOES work, again seen from within the MLS editor set to view HTML...










Again, no "mylargescale" in the embed code. So regardless of what you may be seeing if you view the source code for any particular web page, that is NOT what the internal MLS server sees, nor is it what the MLS editor sees if one goes in to edit their posts, which is really the whole point of this thread. You can argue the technical points until the cows come home, but it serves no constructive purpose in helping people understand why their embedded video isn't showing up, and merely further confuses the issue for those less technically inclined - who right now probably don't know what the **** we're talking about, and who further don't give a damn whether you are "right" or not. For that matter, I don't really give a damn either. Instead, I'm concerned with helping people solve their problem.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if this will help or not. Here is a screen shot of your (Page not found error.) 










By right click on Probably this brings up your post of the photo or video. You can see on the line it has no HTTL: in the link line.
I know Dwight is trying to show it but maybe this will help to show what is missing when you copy from Youtube and paste it. Org. it was not there in the first place.



If you don't insert the HTTP: code when emben the code at the box that shows when you copy it. You have to insert it here by using the bottom of the post box here to HTML button on the bottom. It will show what you copyed form u-tube.. You will find that there is no HTTP: that is supplied by u-tube. Youtube use to show the old code ck. box and I had to get ahold of Youtube ( that is now Google owned) and have the old code box added to my Videos for others to down load like places and like MLS. 
So... anyway you look at it.............".Dwight ... have a cup on me don't let it get to ya. and drop by when up this way ." MLS didn't seem to make any changing. 
As far as IE 10 and staying away for IE11 I have had more problem, not just here, but other sites with them with win. 8 crap. 
But don't have a chose on the Win8 other that I paid for a win 7 button so now I have a task bar at the bottom of my screen and can go either win 7 or win 8 with full page icons short cuts crap. 
Any way hope this help some. Puters are for the younger gen. now I guess and not compatible for old guys like us here.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dwight you are just evading the technical fact of the matter. You are incorrect regarding iframe code with no 'scheme' in the address and the true nature of the problem.
Yes I agree all is needed is to add the 'http:' to the iframe code address. This is a fix for the user if they can remember each time (but they don't and this thread and many others are testament to that). 
The posted text is obviously stored as original in the server DB which is the code you have shown from the Editor but the erroneous insertion happens in the final published page code by the MLS server. 
It is the continued evasion and denial of the technical truth which is the reason this problem is unlikely to ever be repaired on this server. 
It doesn't take a rocket scientist to test and see what I say is entirely correct.

Andrew


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said in my last post Garratt (in case you missed it), I don't give a damn. My efforts are directed to solving people's problem, not feeding my ego, and what you're saying has no relevance to people trying to figure out why their video doesn't show up. 

Speaking of egos, that's quite a large one you seem to have there. Ever consider having it removed?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dwight, I know you don't give a damn because you are evading the truth and ignorance is bliss for some. 
I have only posted the truth here as I have before and you tend to go and modify the code later to support your argument. 
Pathetic.


Thanks Noel, The image you posted clearly shows the erroneous modified URL in the 'Page not found error' dialog window, just as I have stated previously.

Andrew


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 15 Nov 2013 07:15 PM 
Dwight, I know you don't give a damn because you are evading the truth and ignorance is bliss for some. 
I have only posted the truth here as I have before and you tend to go and modify the code later to support your argument. 
Pathetic.


Thanks Noel, The image you posted clearly shows the erroneous modified URL in the 'Page not found error' dialog window, just as I have stated previously.



Andrew 

Andrew.. Can you give me the u-tube link of your video so I can see how it is set up?? There may be something there too. you can e-mail it to us or try to put it up on here with a space in the link so we can see the video. Noel


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Noel, the vidoe iframe code I posted was as is from YouTube to demonstrate what the MLS server does when there is no 'http:' or scheme as it is called in the address.
The server inserts 'http://mylargescale.com' in front of the YouTube address as evident in my screen grab of page source and your image of the error window. 
I have no problem fixing it by putting 'http:' in front of the address in which the server makes no modification to it. 


Andrew


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhhh-ha-ha-ha-ha!!! Modify code? I suppose I could just as easily accuse you of the same thing, but I have no reason to in order to impress the likes of you. However, allow me to make amends by supplying what you seem to so desperately crave... 

Wow, that Garratt sure is smart!! 

Man, Garratt knows this stuff inside and out!! 

I have yet to see Garratt ever be wrong!!! 

Hey honey, come see what Garratt wrote!!! 

Man that guy really knows how to handle himself!! 

What a brilliant guy that Garratt is!! 

Feel better now? The really sad thing is that to 99.999% of the members reading this, you're undoubtedly provoking the exact opposite reaction than that which you so desperately seek. So now who's pathetic you sad little man? Even more pathetic, you don't even realize it as "winning at all costs" seems to be your watchword. 

Having moderated this site for 13 years, I have learned long ago to ignore people when they become... well... annoying. It's what I advise others to do, and I will now follow my own advise and methodology. Since I have no doubt you would be wounded to the quick if deprived of having the last word, I will afford you an opportunity to do so. I will then lock this thread as all constructive dialog on the matter of getting embedded Youtube videos to work has ceased, a solution has been offered that works for everyone, and all the bases have been covered.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 15 Nov 2013 07:58 PM 
Ahhhh-ha-ha-ha-ha!!! Modify code? I suppose I could just as easily accuse you of the same thing, but I have no reason to in order to impress the likes of you. However, allow me to make amends by supplying what you seem to so desperately crave... 

Wow, that Garratt sure is smart!! 

Man, Garratt knows this stuff inside and out!! 

I have yet to see Garratt ever be wrong!!! 

Hey honey, come see what Garratt wrote!!! 

Man that guy really knows how to handle himself!! 

What a brilliant guy that Garratt is!! 

Feel better now? The really sad thing is that to 99.999% of the members reading this, you're undoubtedly provoking the exact opposite reaction than that which you so desperately seek. So now who's pathetic you sad little man? Even more pathetic, you don't even realize it as "winning at all costs" seems to be your watchword. 

Having moderated this site for 13 years, I have learned long ago to ignore people when they become... well... annoying. It's what I advise others to do, and I will now follow my own advise and methodology. Since I have no doubt you would be wounded to the quick if deprived of having the last word, I will afford you an opportunity to do so. I will then lock this thread as all constructive dialog on the matter of getting embedded Youtube videos to work has ceased, a solution has been offered that works for everyone, and all the bases have been covered. 

*'*Argumentum ad hominem' Dwight. You are incorrect and transparent in your manipulative ways. You lose!

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have only expressed the truth of the problem on this server and Dwight chose to criticize and ignore the fact and here we are.
Apparently someone else being correct to Dwight is 'annoying' to him. Get used to it Dwight. 
I invite anyone to view the page source code with an as supplied iframe code to see what I say is true and what Dwight chooses to personally attack me for the sake of his ignorance. 
I rest my case... 

Andrew


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 15 Nov 2013 07:50 PM 
Noel, the vidoe iframe code I posted was as is from YouTube to demonstrate what the MLS server does when there is no 'http:' or scheme as it is called in the address.
The server inserts 'http://mylargescale.com' in front of the YouTube address as evident in my screen grab of page source and your image of the error window. 
I have no problem fixing it by putting 'http:' in front of the address in which the server makes no modification to it. 


Andrew

Steps I did just to go over it to see if I missed anything somewhere.

1.) I went to one of my old videos and The old code ch box is not there due to Google saving space and made the changes in you tube. the Emden to just one code now.

2.) This shows the Emden code box and there is no Http: in the line, so yes I agree. Ok.....All you can do is copy what is there. . MLS will not add the HTTP to it when pasting it in MLS post. You have to. 
This show it. 









Now when you have this showing you can take your curser in put it right after the WWW" in the line and insert the Http:/ that the only way it going to work here on this route on u-tube. 


Or.......go this route.









This is another one of my video and all I did was copy it from Youtube the Emden code and paste it the short cut youtube Icon on this posting page..
You see there is no HTTP: in it. so yes, you have to put it in here then. 
MLS will not post or show it being no direction where it came from so MLS not see it on the internet..
One thing I do agree with you is to bad MLS doesn't have the auto fix to auto inset the Http: auto in it. But.. it not in the MLS program I guess. If I remember right the old program that MLS had, we had to use Brackets inserted with the URL.
Hope this helps......... if want I can get another screen shot of my vedio Emden and add the HTTP: then my vedio will show up. by the way we didn't try other browser liik firfox or?? We just using the hard work IE10 that many are having problems with. 
Boy did we get away from trains.. sniff.. 


This is using Firefox browser and copy the old Emden code. And it did something that MlS inserted and likes. " with out inserting HttP: here." Go fig??Just copy and paste it in the you-tube short cut button here on this post.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Noel, I understand how to do the fix by adding the 'http:' to the address. 
Leaving off the 'http:' is legitimate iframe code in HTML. It works on Preview in the Editor and I have tested it on a webpage. It uses the current default scheme of the browser. 
The problem is that the MLS server does an erroneous modification to the final webpage when it is missing. 

Andrew


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 15 Nov 2013 08:48 PM 
Noel, I understand how to do the fix by adding the 'http:' to the address. 
Leaving off the 'http:' is legitimate iframe code in HTML. It works on Preview in the Editor and I have tested it on a webpage. It uses the current default scheme of the browser. 
The problem is that the MLS server does an erroneous modification to the final webpage when it is missing. 



Andrew 

Guess you have to take that up with Shad.. It something he has in his programing and funny it worked by using Firefox and not a Http: added from here ??


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Noel, I've already mentioned this several times but because not many actually test things thoroughly the reality of the matter is denied blaming YouTube. 
Shad said that he does not have access to the code in the particular function on the server. 
It could be a compiled DLL from the original forum system he uses. 

Andrew


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess its like other train sites.. Have to use brackets around youtube to show them there or inset a Hyperlink. Same as I have to do when I try to show my live Livestream web channel. I have to use brackets to show it and use the full URL link.


Or use the HTML button and use DOS idea with 5 line.. Text/space/video emden/space/ text.






Well Dwight & Andrews . 
The only way I see it is like a computer on a producton line showing the box/line cir. line. You pull up the Run cir. on a Mfg. product line showing all of the thing that has to happen to make maybe a relay to pull in on one part of the producton line. This would show all of the inputs an outputs to make something true to operate. " Like safety and items that has to be done before something move or turns on or off. "

So a MLS and u-tubes videos are kind like that to.. Things have to happen before it show anything.. so yes these is a few host to do this on the internet with big guys company's that have a lot of gadgets to play with, but Http: add on is not set up on MLS Program/server. 
Look like we are done here and guess didn't fix anything that was already was able to use in the first place.


----------

